# Red Rash On Tail?



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

Don't kno if its fighting or what, but occasionally, my dominant caribe will have a redish rash on his tail...best way to describe is right where the meat ends (in the middle of the tail) is like little bumps and red rash ( maybe bumps=little teeth marks?? Iunno, but he has a buldge on his anal fin too. Nothing bad, just notice it bc he stays in beautiful pearl white conditions. Ne suggestions?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Try and get a pic up if you can.
Also what are your water params and w/c schedual?

What size is your tank and how many p's also what are you running for filtration?


----------



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

Tank is 180 gallon. 6 pygos.

12" piraya 9" piraya 
11"caribe 11" caribe
8"red 9"red

Filtration- eheim 2260
And a maxi jet 1200 with eco mod (2100gph) for circulation

Feed daily, each eating about 1-2 shrimp with pellots
W/c usually every Sunday about 40 gallons with stress coat 
Sometimes I miss, like last week went 2 weeks.
I did a canister cleaning for the 1st time, but took out to much water imo, 75 gallons or so. It was on accident.

I wrote about him drunk swimming, and read it could b due to fluctuation of temp...and that might be exactly right, bc when I put water back in, I usually use cold water bc its more clear, (less metals and stuff I heard) but figured its ok due to the other 140 gallons are about 82 degrees, when I'm thru, the temp drops a few degrees like 78 over a lil time...but goes back in no time. But notcie the rash comes n goes, during water changes seems like...and the drunk swimming...he hasn't done that lately, just once in the last yr or more.

Water-
Ph- 7.0-7.8 hard to distiguish
Nitrite-0
Nitrate- (redish) looks close to 40ppm, but poured out and looked like 160ppm
Ammonia-0


----------



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

So I guess no1 has insight on this for me? No1 experience this? Well ne comments would b nice, but I guess I stumped pfury. But he has healed up fine, nomore rash or redness. Weird. That was the 2nd time I noticed it on him. And only him...and he has "drunk swam" 2 times in the 6 yrs I had him, that I seen neway...both were around the water change..


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

My fish got this from time to time, I am pretty sure it was just from them fighting and hitting something in the tank. If that occurs during or around water changes, he might just freak out and bash into something, resulting in the red rash.


----------

